# P1915 error, limp mode



## Mattw213 (4 mo ago)

Hey Gimli, I have the same issue with my 2013 1.8lt cruze. Did u work out what the problem was??
Matt


----------



## gimbli (5 mo ago)

hi, sorry for the late reply, but the car is still in the workshop. According to the mechanic its the gear selector switch. According to him its in the gearbox itself (I initially thought it was the gear selector). Had to order the part as it wasn't available. I will be getting back the car next week and will post an update.


----------



## Mattw213 (4 mo ago)

I’ve ordered a new park/neutral switch (gear selector) too. Will fit it next week and let u know how I go. 
You are the only one I could find that has the same fault which I thought was strange considering the auto transmission is know for babe issues. 
Fingers crossed it’s a simple switch replacement 👍🏼


----------



## Mattw213 (4 mo ago)

Mattw213 said:


> I’ve ordered a new park/neutral switch (gear selector) too. Will fit it next week and let u know how I go.
> You are the only one I could find that has the same fault which I thought was strange considering the auto transmission is know for babe issues.
> Fingers crossed it’s a simple switch replacement 👍🏼





gimbli said:


> hi, sorry for the late reply, but the car is still in the workshop. According to the mechanic its the gear selector switch. According to him its in the gearbox itself (I initially thought it was the gear selector). Had to order the part as it wasn't available. I will be getting back the car next week and will post an update.


How did u go with your car? 
I replaced the switch today and the fault is still there! 🙁 have u had any luck fixing yours?


----------

